# Another one...



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

:bysmilie: 

a 3 year old girl in the Mesa "shelter". Just went to see her. Fairly dirty (but I have seen far worse) and has not been groomed for some time. But she was doing ok and she would come over when I stuck my finger in the cage. Was picked up as a stray. Supposedly will be available tomorrow at 11 AM. Dooreen will drive down tomorrow, assuming I get her and pick her up.

I'll try and post the lousy pics I tried to take of her tonight.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

You are a GOOD EGG, Steve...Peg too!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Lucky Malt and lucky Steve!!!
Thanks Steve.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is she there yet?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You both are just so amazing...Thank you so much. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Is she there yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm terrible with taking cell phone pictures... not to mention she clearly preferred going to the outside part of her cage. I think this is the BEST picture I managed...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little thing,wonder how so many end up as strays. That picture is sideways Steve,she looks like she's climbing the wall.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad you explained that picture, I couldn't tell which end I was looking at. :ThankYou:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

It breaks my heart to see a a dog in a cold concrete cage like that. They should be warming someone's lap and being spoiled! Poor little girl.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Steve, you're the best! No, Deb's the best! 

No, all three of yall - Steve, Peg and Deb - are the best!

That poor little sweetheart - I hope she's in your arms soon.

Linda


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pic of her head! :HistericalSmiley: All things aside though, it great that your are rescuing her. :innocent: I do have a question - When these little ones are found does anyone go to www.fidofinder.com to see if someone has listed them there? Currently there are 10 in your Scottsdale AZ area listed under "expired listings". You could try out the names listed and see if she responds.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, I went back to the shelter as she was to be available at 11 AM. The good news is that I did not get her..... :wacko1: 


as she was adopted by a very nice retired farmer and his wife who are from South Dakota but are down here in their trailer to stay out of the cold and snow back at home.

Very nice couple. They had had a Bichon with them for a number of years who had died recently, so they were looking for a replacement.
I spent some time talking to them. We talked about eye staining and what to do about it and I told them to get a harness, as opposed to using a collar. I checked her teeth and ears as best I could (both needed cleaning but I have seen far worse). Her eyes were nice and clear and she was just as happy as could be to be out of that cage for a while walking around in the fresh air with some people. The bad news is she is not spayed so she has to go back in the cage for another 24 hours as they will not release her until that is done.

I did give them the info on Spoiled Maltese. Both said they were not computer literate but they have a daughter(s) who are and I honestly got the impression that they would see that their daughter posted information later.

I also took several pictures with the cell phone which I will try and post tonight (and I may even pay more attention to posting them right side up and all of that...)  (since that appears to be the convention)!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awesome news!! I'm so glad that someone adopted her and it sounds like they know about toy breeds. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great news . :grouphug: jo


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is so wonderful that she has already found her forever home. :wub: :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here is the picture of the little girl and her new mom and dad.










I sort of overwhelmed them very suddenly. This little girl was "dog 39" and at exactly 11:00, they started and the first dog they called out was her. Since I can be a little pushy, I called out first and instantly saw this older couple react. I know they were a little upset and did not know if they should speak to me or hit me. :biggrin: (good thing you all don't get to vote on this huh!??!) They really did not know what to say while the office people were writing our names on a little ticket for an el quicko drawing. I told them, don't worry, I am from a rescue group and all I want to do is assure myself that she is going to a good home. Then they called these other people's last name and that was pretty much that. I asked them if they would mind talking to me (because they were under no obligation to do so). They were very happy and said sure and invited me back to look at her.

I think I already said they are retired farmers from South Dakota and were just in their travel trailer staying out of the cold and snow in SD. They had been combing the shelters here for a Maltese or Bichon but had had no luck, until finding this little girl.

The little girl was a doll too. In 5 or 10 minutes in the parking lot, she was showing a personality.

I continued to have a nice little talk with these people. We talked about getting a harness, instead of a collar. Also talked about how to make the rust around their eyes go away. We checked her teeth.... which she did not like one little bit  and her ears.... They started asking me more questions then that I did not feel comfortable with so I told them to take her to a vet asap. It is unfortunate that they would not release her before they spay her because she could have used a nice bath and trim job BEFORE the operation. As it is now, they will have to wait a while for a real bath.

I did give them my name and telephone number along with the URL of this website. I told them I'd be happy to answer any question they ever had about the breed, in general. Also told them this website would be a great resource and has plenty of people who know far more than I. Then I just shook their hands, told them congratulations on your new baby and left.

Ok... I am officially an idiot!

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a216/p19..._0310091124.jpg

Here is the picture on Photobucket which I have rotated and this is the pic I placed the image code of into the post so you would see.... so why is it turning the pic on its side???? :wacko1:
Can someone explain what is wrong?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*That was a REAL QUICK happy ending. :aktion033: Whose ahead now on speedy turn arounds ...you or Deb, Steve?* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:aktion033:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow- what a wonderful blessing to read this! The picture of the cute little couple with her just made me cry.....can you imagine just how much unconditional love this little gal is going to be getting? arty: 
Precious story, I love it!!!!


----------

